# Have You Heard Of This Strain?



## simo123 (Jan 17, 2008)

*High All just curious to know does anyone know/heard or grown a strain called Matanuska Tundra  also if you know of a strain with a heavy/sedative stone like this please post** here is some information about it** all comments appreciated *
 
*Mostly Indica. This variety brings back that majestic legendary marijuana from the great Alaskan Northland. Highly recommended by the best fishing and hiking guides in the Matanuska Valley. The buds are huge and rock-hard as Denali "Mt. McKinley" herself. Intense aroma, chocolate flavor and potency have combined to form the most dense variety we have had the pleasure of producing thus far. A glacier of THC crystals frosts her colas and she packs more power than an icepack polar bear. Medical patients have mentioned that she is very beneficial for persons with pain ailments. The "creeper" quality of the smoke comes on slow and smooth, like a hike up a majestic mountain peak. Enjoy the view, with a smile on your face and a gleam in your bloodshot eyes.* *Persons prone to altitude sickness should use caution.*
*Type: Indica, indoor and outdoor **Vegetate until: 4 - 7 internodes **Flowering time: 60-70 days **Average height: 0.5 - 0.75 meter **Yield: 350 - 375 grams / m² (dried, indoor) **High: powerfully sedative. **Smell: rich chocolate flavor**P.S all info is from Mandala*


----------



## King Bud (Jan 17, 2008)

Where did you get that description?


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea I head of it befor. Never had it but I think its from Alaska. Some of my friends had it a while back and said it was that fire. They were callin it Alaskan Thunder F***


----------



## Disco94 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is a post about it somewhere on here.  It is supposed to be extinct or possibly clone only according to some people who say they have gotten a clone from somebody CLAIMING it is F1.  I doubt that it still exists tho.  It seems like the Bigfoot of bud!


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2008)

sagarmatha lists it as an F1


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes Ive heard of this strain, I actully posted in my "Just a Few..." Thread yesterday. There's also two more that I didn't mention, Matanuska Mist(Pic Below) & Matanuska ThunderF***(Don't have the pic or info on this one).
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Disco94 (Jan 25, 2008)

I read a LONG post on it at another forum (Can't remember which one) about 6 months ago.  There were some older guys on there saying that they had it back in the mid-80's, but all of their friends in Alaska said it is extinct.  Maybe somebody had a clone, but from what I have heard I don't believe that anybody has seeds.  All it takes is one moron to say that a strain he got from a friend was a dead strain and then people just say it in passing and word has gotten out.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Feb 9, 2008)

I have some Matanuska Thunder Ahem X Bubblicious F1 seedlings right now that I got from a friend in Denmark.
 I've heard all the stories about it and I can't say either way whether I found "Bigfoot" or not, But I'll let you guys know as it goes how mine are doing!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a purple pheno; not my grow


----------

